# let's "shake"



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley is doing great. He loves to learn new things and we've been working on him giving me his paw. We start from a sit and when I give the signal reaching toward his paw he gives it to me however he always goes into a stand. I've tried "sit stay" then "shake" and it's a bit better but we're just not getting there. Any suggestions???


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Charleysmom said:


> Charley is doing great. He loves to learn new things and we've been working on him giving me his paw. We start from a sit and when I give the signal reaching toward his paw he gives it to me however he always goes into a stand. I've tried "sit stay" then "shake" and it's a bit better but we're just not getting there. Any suggestions???


try holding your hand closer to the floor. Do you know how to use targeting in clicker training?


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

yes, we do hand targeting. Charley loves it. I don't use the clicker though. I just can't seem to manage clicker, treats and Charley. I use the word yes instead. 

I will keep my hand lower to the floor. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------

